# Pokemon-ify a thing



## FlygonTheGreat (Jan 22, 2015)

The rules are simple, get the name of a band, TV show or Video Game and Pokemon-ify it!

Example: The Skorupis - Rock you like a Hurricane


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 23, 2015)

The Luxray King


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jan 23, 2015)

Volbeat

And for bonus points...

Altaria


----------



## sv_01 (Jan 23, 2015)

Clash of the Legendaries


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Jan 23, 2015)

Do a Bibarel roll!


----------



## LadyJirachu (Aug 20, 2015)

My Little Ponyta! XD


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 24, 2015)

Brother Beartic!


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 31, 2015)

Staryu vs. the Forces of Yveltal

The Crustle Gems

Kingler of the Hill


----------



## Kung Fu Ferret (Aug 31, 2015)

Kung fu Pangoro


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 1, 2015)

The Durant Bully


----------



## JHG (Mar 3, 2021)

Champion of the Rings


----------



## LadyJirachu (Sep 4, 2021)

Pokémon crossing xD


----------

